# A/C Belt/Overheating/Starting Probs



## it240sx (Aug 11, 2008)

OK. Here's the deal. My 1991 black hatch, KA24DE. She overheats a little, has trouble starting, and eats a/c belts.

Overheating - drained the old NASTY coolant and put in a new Tstat. Put new fluid in and she sat good for a few mins of light in town driving got a little hot but cooled back down as i was pulling back in the garage. I guess I need to get some more air out. Also has a badly rigged elec. fan that is ALWAYS on. Fan starts up when you turn the key on and stays on until you turn the key off.

A/C belt - I put a brand new belt on and it didn't last 10min. Got in started up and a/c was ICE COLD! Drove her less than a mile and let her sit running for about 5-7min. Got back in and a/c wasn't cold anymore. Belt GONE!

Starting probs - Sometimes she starts right up. Sometimes not.... Got her a few days again and dead battery. Put new one in and turned key....nothin. Hit the clutch a little hard and she started up. Drove her about a mile to my garage. Killed her and tried to start her again....nothin. Crossed the leads on the solenoid and usually after i got the solenoid to spin she'd start up. Took the starter to AutoZone and tested perfectly. Cleaned the leads and put her in. She started right up. drove her a little got the a/c belt and overheadting problems and killed her. and tried to start her again...nothin. let it cool off. tried to start again...nothin. got mad and slammed the clutch and she started. drove her to a parking spot for the night. tried to start again and nothin. slammed the clutch again...nothin...slammed the clutch 3 more times and still nothing.....

Any suggestions, advice, comments? Thanks I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

overheating - Your best bet may be to drain down the coolant and start all over again with the filling of the coolant. 
Here's how I do it:
1 - drain coolant
2 - open the bleeder screw
3 - optionally jacking up front of car helps to purge air pockets
4 - fill system until coolant starts coming out the bleeder hole
5 - close bleeder screw (not too tight; screw is easy to break off)
6 - continue filling until coolant is at the bottom of the filler neck
7 - do not put cap on the radiator
8 - start motor; as coolant starts to warm up, you may see a few air bubbles
9 - squeeze the hoses by hand to free up possible air pockets
10 - put cap on radiator

A/C belt - The pulleys may not be properly aligned. The A/C compressor may be seizing up causing belt breakage.

Starting problems - Might be a bad alternator, old battery, corrosion on battery/cable connectors.


----------



## it240sx (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I got the air out of the system and she doesnt overheat any more and the starting was the clutch safety switch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dnoodle9128 said:


> hey i have a 1990 240sx and the problem is it turns over but 2 seconds later it stalls out
> if any one can help i greatly aprecate it


Possible problems:
- Plugged up fuel filter.
- Bad fuel pump.

An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.


----------



## it240sx (Aug 11, 2008)

All my probs are fixed. 
Overheating: Air in the coolant - fixed. 
Starting: Clutch safety switch - fixed. 
A/C: New belt - fixed


----------

